# Best Peptide for fat loss



## Stacked (Sep 27, 2011)

Curious what would be the _best peptide for fat loss_? (and if you wouldn't mind not just saying xxxxxxx, please help me out with a link of some research and reviews of it so i can edumicate myself and make a decision) I just need your opinion on best peptide for fat loss 

THANKS fellas!


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2011)

Frag 176-191 is going to be one of them.  


This hGH peptide fragment is a modified form of amino acids 176-191 at the C-terminal region of the human growth hormone (hGH).

It has been shown that the fat-reducing effects of GH appear to be controlled by a small analog region of the C-terminus end of the GH molecule. This region consists of amino acids 176-191, thus the name. This peptide fragment works by mimicking the way natural hGH regulates fat metabolism but without the adverse effects on blood sugar or growth that is seen with unmodified hGH. Like unmodified GH, the HGH fragment 176-191 stimulates lipolysis and inhibits lipogenesis both en vivo/en vitro. Fragment 176-191 has shown no effect on growth or insulin resistance, unlike the full hGH molecule.


----------



## Goldy (Dec 16, 2011)

lr3IGF-1 is prob best if you can find real IGF.  otherwise GHRP and mod GRF together work very nicely.


----------



## ripped_one (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought frag was pretty much determined to be bunk or not as effective as it should have been?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2011)

frag is good, but you need to be fasting most of the day.  2-3 big meals and thats it.  it also needs to be dosed @ 250-500mcg, not 100 like every one doses the GHRP's and GHRH's.


----------



## Goldy (Dec 21, 2011)

I am with ripped, i have heard it sucks!  at least compared to say ghrp-2 and mod grf


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 26, 2011)

Goldy said:


> I am with ripped, i have heard it sucks!  at least compared to say ghrp-2 and mod grf



ya it blows if you dont use it properly.  Eat some carbs when you pin GHRP 2, it will suck too.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 6, 2012)

I have read that cjc 1295 has worked for fat loss. Never tried it tho.


----------

